# Plant growing SCARILY FAST!!! Is it Normal?



## thea2003 (Mar 21, 2011)

I have a plant in my aquarium, a dwarf lily ( http://animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/plants/RosettePlants/DwarfLily.php ) 
In the past three days i have notices a stem growing up the middle and i couldnt believe how quickly it was growing, thought i was seeing things. BUT since 3pm this afternoon until 9 pm the shoot has grown 3 inches- it is now over the top of the water where it was below the surface before so i know it isnt my imagination. 
Is that normal for this plant? I have a 30 gallon tank 70watts of flourescent lighting via a shop light, i dose daily with flourish excel and maybe weekly fertilize with Big Als fertilizer. 
None of my other plants are growing very well, but i just finished up a fungus treatment so i hadnt been putting anything in the tank.

Is my plant a mutant?? lol


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

thea2003 said:


> Is my plant a mutant?? lol


If it starts eating your fish, then you can start worrying.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

thea2003 said:


> I have a plant in my aquarium, a dwarf lily ( http://animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/plants/RosettePlants/DwarfLily.php )
> In the past three days i have notices a stem growing up the middle and i couldnt believe how quickly it was growing, thought i was seeing things. BUT since 3pm this afternoon until 9 pm the shoot has grown 3 inches- it is now over the top of the water where it was below the surface before so i know it isnt my imagination.
> Is that normal for this plant? I have a 30 gallon tank 70watts of flourescent lighting via a shop light, i dose daily with flourish excel and maybe weekly fertilize with Big Als fertilizer.
> None of my other plants are growing very well, but i just finished up a fungus treatment so i hadnt been putting anything in the tank.
> ...


I could be wrong but this plant usually wants to extend its lily pads to the surface of the water


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Normally, I don't think it grows that fast. But buds in many plants have been know to sprout out of no where overnight. So it's pretty normal. Some of my fast growing plants grow ~2 inches per day.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## thea2003 (Mar 21, 2011)

Byronicle said:


> I could be wrong but this plant usually wants to extend its lily pads to the surface of the water


Ok perfect! I was kind of thinking that may be what was going on.



Zebrapl3co said:


> Normally, I don't think it grows that fast. But buds in many plants have been know to sprout out of no where overnight. So it's pretty normal. Some of my fast growing plants grow ~2 inches per day.


ok, thank you, the growth seems to have plateaued so maybe it just needed the lily pad to reach the surface.


----------



## thea2003 (Mar 21, 2011)

So... there is a second lily pad coming up that is already six inches tall, there was nothing this morning. 
The first lily pad is six inches above water level now(but the stem just sort of bends so that the pad is just on the surface. 
What do i do with these? Nothing? Are there benefits/negatives to leaving the lily pad or removing it?

Thanks.


----------

